# Budgies



## Rico n snowy (5 mo ago)

Budgies how old and gender please


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*The second budgie is a female. 
For accurate determination of the gender of the first, please post full frontal pictures of the cere taken in natural light. No flash and no direct sunlight. 

The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being.*
*Locating an Avian Vet*

*If you have mixed genders in one cage, please ensure you do everything necessary to prevent breeding.*

*A Heartfelt Plea to All Members*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*


*A Healthy Diet for your Budgie*
*Quality Seed Mix*
*CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses*
*Safe Foods for Budgies*
*The Truth about GRIT*

*Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
Additionally, please be sure to read the thread "Posting on the Forums" which is linked below.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.
(Stickies are threads “stuck” at the top of each forum sub-section)
These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*

*SITE GUIDELINES*
*Posting on the Forums*
*Let's Talk Budgies!*
*FAQ*
*Articles*
*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*
*Avian First Aid*
*Quarantine IS Necessary!*
*Cage sizes.*
*Essentials to a Great Cage*
*Dangers to Pet Birds*
*Resource Directory*


----------



## Rico n snowy (5 mo ago)




----------



## JillBee (8 mo ago)

Rico is the most adorable lil baby!! 
(don’t tell my parakeet, Woody, that I said that!)


----------

